
Spotify now lets parents access their kids’ listening history and block conten - dsavant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/12/21255107/spotify-kids-update-app-block-track-listening-history-parental-controls
======
ver_ture
Microparenting is a fast track to backfires.

